# ترنيمة محدش يخاف لفيفيان



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يناير 2011)

*ترنيمة محدش يخاف فيفيان السودانية 
عن أحداث كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية  
كلمات أبرهيم لطفى ألحان و توزيع: جورج رمزي 
تم التسجيل بستديو 
دي جي  مكس بسيدني أستراليا*
*http://soundcloud.com/taranem/ma7adesh

للتحميل 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dsmbiq66biovu3b
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2011)

ميرسي يا روكا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا بت انتي
جاري التحميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2011)

جميلة جدااا

تسلم ايدك يا روكا


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2011)

*حلوة اوى عجبتنى

ثانكس روكا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا روكا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> شكرا يا بت انتي
> جاري التحميل​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميلة جدااا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا روكا


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2011)

شكــرا
تم التحميل
ســلام المسيح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوة اوى عجبتنى
> 
> ثانكس روكا
> *​


*اي خدمة يا ميلو*
*ميرسي نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكــرا
> تم التحميل
> ســلام المسيح​


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2011)

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااااااااا يا قمر 
​


----------



## elamer1000 (19 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*


*+++*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكــرا
> تم التحميل
> ســلام المسيح​


*ميرسي نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> جارى التحميل
> 
> شكرااااااااااا يا قمر
> ​


*ميرسي كاندي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يناير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> 
> *+++*​


*ميرسي يا امير*
*نورتني*​


----------

